# Oxytetracyline and Tetracyline Powder Doses



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

*Oxytetracyclines*








This package weighs 181.5 grams and has 10 grams oxytetracycline.
10 ÷ 181.5 = 0.055, which means it's 5.5% oxytetracycline, 94.5% filler
One gram = 55mg
One teaspoon weighs about 3 grams which = 165mg x 5 teaspoons = 825 mg
*The 800 mg dose for one gallon = 5 teaspoons (825mg is close enough)*








This package weighs 280 grams
Package contains 102.4 grams oxytetracycline
102.4 / 280 = 0.37 , which means that it's 37% oxytetracycline and 63% filler
370 mg per gram
One teaspoon probably weighs 3 grams, so it's 3 x 370mg = 1110 mg per teaspoon
*The 800 mg dose for one gallon = ~3/4 teaspoons*








102.4 / 135.5 = 0.76 , which means that it's 76% oxytetracycline and 24% filler
760 mg per gram
One teaspoon probably weighs 3 grams, so it's 3 x 760mg = 2280 mg per teaspoon
*The 800 mg dose for one gallon = Slightly rounded 1/3 teaspoon*

*Tetracyclines*
















Package weighs 181 grams and has 10 grams oxytetracycline.
10 ÷ 181 = 0.055, which means it's 5.5% oxytetracycline, 94.5% filler
One gram = 55mg
One tablespoon weighs about 10 grams which = 550 mg
800 ÷ 550 = 1.45mg, tablespoons
*The 800 mg dose for one gallon = 1.5 tablespoons (825mg is close enough)*


----------

